# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  πομπός 100w fm με λυχνίες 6c4w-5763-829b

## FM1

Άλλό ένα θρυλικό σχέδιο πομπού FM ισχύος 100W..Ο πομπός χρησιμοποιεί την 6C4W(ταλάντωση),την 5763(buffer stage) και την διπλοπέντοδο(829-B) ώς ενισχύτρια εξόδου..Όπως σε όλα τα κυκλώματα με λυχνίες έτσι και σε αυτό θα πρέπει να τηρηθούν όλοι οι κανόνες ασφαλείας....
_
Προσοχή:Το κύκλωμα λειτουργεί με λίαν υψηλή τάση! ! !_


_Σχέδιο πομπού:_ 

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...rs07ca5n7h.gif

----------


## JIMKAF

Αυτή την σχεδιοθήκη του ερασιτέχνη μου την είχε στείλει μαζί με άλλα σχέδια ο κύριος Ηλίας (itta-vita) έχει πολύ πράγμα το θέμα είναι αν σήμερα θα βρούμε τα απαραίτητα υλικά...

----------


## itta-vitta

> Αυτή την σχεδιοθήκη του ερασιτέχνη μου την είχε στείλει μαζί με άλλα σχέδια ο κύριος Ηλίας (itta-vita) έχει πολύ πράγμα το θέμα είναι αν σήμερα θα βρούμε τα απαραίτητα υλικά...



Έχω όλα τα υλικά που χρειάζονται γι' αυτό το μηχάνημα. Διπλούς μεταβλητούς που είναι σπάνιοι, τις λυχνίες, αμερικάνικες rca, general electric κλπ παλιά στοκ, όχι κινέζικες. Ειδικά για την 829, με βάση πορσελάνης και στήριξη - ψύκτρα αλουμινίου. Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς το συζητάμε. Τα υλικά είναι αμεταχείριστα. 
Μου βρέθηκε μια φωτο ενός μεταβλητού διπλού 2Χ55 πικο και την ανεβάζω. Η απόσταση αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι 0,65 χιλ μετρημένη με φίλερ. Αυτό που θυμάμαι καλά είναι ότι είχα δει τους πίνακες και η απόσταση των φύλλων αντιστοιχεί σε τάση 1500 βολτ (μέγιστη). Οπότε στα 750-800 λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόβλημα. Αν βγούν μερικά φύλλα ώστε να μειωθεί λίγο η χωρητικότητα για πιο ακρίβεια στο συντονισμό, θα είναι καλύτερα. Τα φύλλα βγαίνουν εύκολα μέ ένα μικρό μυτοτσίμπιδο.

----------


## radioamateur

Η σχεδιοθήκη του "Βασίλη" από το Μοναστηράκι σχετική με κατασκευές rf ήταν αξιόπιστη;

----------


## FM1

Φίλε radioamateur δεν έχω φτιάξει κάτι απο την συγκεκριμένη σχεδιοθήκη του <<ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ>> για να ξέρω..καλό θα ήταν να μας συμβουλέψει κάποιος παλιότερος που έχει ασχοληθεί με τις εν λόγω κατασκευές... :Smile:

----------


## radioamateur

> φίλε radioamateur δεν έχω φτιάξει κάτι απο την συγκεκριμένη σχεδιοθήκη του <<ερασιτεχνη>> για να ξέρω..καλό θα ήταν να μας συμβουλέψει κάποιος παλιότερος που έχει ασχοληθεί με τις εν λόγω κατασκευές...



fm1 εγώ αναφέρομαι στη σχεδιοθήκη του "Βασίλη" από το μοναστηράκι και όχι στη σχεδιοθήκη του "ερασιτεχνη" του POP 22.

----------


## FM1

Nόμιζα πως ο βασίλης και ο ερασιτέχνης ήταν ο ίδιος..τότε ας μας πεί κάποιος???

----------


## efialtisfm

Ταξίδι στο χρόνο... 

1. Σχεδιοθήκη από Μοναστηράκι.
Κατασκευές που είχαμε φτιάξει την εποχή του 80 με βάση τα σχέδια από Μοναστηράκι, και Βασίλης και ΠΟΠ, είχαν δουλέψει αρκετά καλά. Αναφέρομαι σε αυτο504/6146/κλπ και μικροστάδια πχ 6c4-5763-504/6146.  Βέβαια δεν προλαβαίναμε να τα δοκιμάσουμε σε βάθος χρόνου γιατί η "γνήσια" κατασκευή ποτέ δεν "άντεχε" πάνω από 5-6 μέρες... το κολλητήρι και η πένσα ήταν πάντα "stand by" για βελτιώσεις και πειραματισμούς.  Γενικά όμως, αυτά τα λίγα σχέδια που είχαμε προμηθευτεί ήταν οκ... με κάποιες μικροαλλαγές εδώ κι εκεί

2. Σχέση "Ο Βασίλης", "POP22WATT" και "Ο Ερασιτέχνης"
"Ο Βασιλης" (Θεός σχωρέστον) και "Ο Ερασιτέχνης" καμια σχέση. Ο ΠΟΠ/Χρήστος εξέδωσε το περιοδικό "Ο Ερασιτέχνης" και επίσης χρησημοποίησε το διακριτικό "Ο ΕΡ" σε διάφορες κατασκευές του.

Χαιρετώ την παρέα.

----------


## aris k

Συμφωνω  με  τον Κωστα   !!!!!!!!!!!!  και  επειδη  εχω  παρα  πολλα  περιοδικα  με  κατασκευες   συντομα  θα  τις  ανεβασω  για  να τις  δουν και οι νεωτεροι  

Φιλικα  Αρης

----------


## efialtisfm

> Συμφωνω  με  τον Κωστα   !!!!!!!!!!!!  και  επειδη  εχω  παρα  πολλα  περιοδικα  με  κατασκευες   συντομα  θα  τις  ανεβασω  για  να τις  δουν και οι νεωτεροι  
> 
> Φιλικα  Αρης




Αρη, πολύ ωραία σκέψη... να δουν οι νεωτεροι... αλλά να χαρουμε και μεις οι παλαιοτεροι... :Cool:

----------


## radioamateur

Γνωρίζει κανείς που θα μπορούσα να βρω την πλήρη σχεδιοθήκη του «Βασίλη» από το Μοναστηράκι,;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γνωρίζει κανείς που θα μπορούσα να βρω την πλήρη σχεδιοθήκη του «Βασίλη» από το Μοναστηράκι,;
> Ευχαριστώ



Δε θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά πουθενά!
Φωτοτυπίες τα έβγαζε και αν κάποιος ξεχνούσε να βγάλει την τελευταία, απλά δεν υπήρχε άλλη.
Κάποια στιγμή που δεν είχε άλλη για αυτοταλάντωτο 6146 (αν θυμάμαι καλά) ήρθε στον ΡΟΡ και του δώσαμε και απλά έσβησε το ΡΟΡ και το έκανε Βασίλης.
Δεν έχει και καμιά αξία φυσικά, αντιγραφή της αντιγραφής ήταν, μόνο σαν συλλεκτικά κομμάτια, αν μπορείς να πεις συλλεκτικό κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Συμφωνούμε Γιώργο, απλά να συμπληρώσω ότι και του ΡΟΡ τα σχέδια, παρότι και αυτά σήμερα θεωρούνται ξεπερασμένα, δεν ήταν δικά του. Του τα έδιναν άλλοι έτοιμα, και αυτός τα δημοσίευε μέσω του περιοδικού του, για να κερδίζει από τους αφελείς πιτσιρικάδες αναγνώστες του. Τώρα τί γνώσεις είχαν αυτοί που τον προμήθευαν με σχέδια; Τρίχες γνώσεις είχαν και εκείνοι. Τα αντέγραφαν από παλαιότερα βιβλία καθηγητών ηλεκτρονικής όπως των Παπακωνσταντίνου, Τράπαλη, Τριλιανό και άλλους της παλιότερης από αυτούς εποχής, μήπως και τους δώσει κανένα πυκνωτή,κανένα στραγγαλιστικό RFC πηνίο ή καμιά βάση λυχνίας τσάμπα, ο Πόπης. "Ο κλέψας του κλέψαντος" φυσικά που λέει και η παροιμία. Ά ρε ΑΘΑΝΑΤΕ Έλληνα κουτοπόνηρε, "ξύλο" που θέλεις !!!!!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Θανάση εδώ που τα λέμε δεν είναι και καμιά επιστήμη να σχεδιάσεις έναν πομπό με 2-3 στάδια, λίγες γνώσεις, λίγη αντιγραφή από τα βιβλία που λες και από αματερικά τύπου handbook και VHF-UHF Manual και προσαρμογή στις μπάντες που ήθελες και ήταν έτοιμα!
Για μας όμως τους πιτσιρικάδες τότε που στα 12-15 μας δεν είχαμε ούτε τις γνώσεις, ούτε τα βιβλία, ο Ερασιτέχνης ήταν ευαγγέλιο!

----------

mikemtb (14-08-17)

----------


## itta-vitta

Την έχω εγώ

----------


## itta-vitta

Δεν είναι και τα καλύτερα σχέδια αλλά εκείνα τα χρόνια ελλέιψει άλλων, πάντως δούλευαν

----------


## itta-vitta

Κάποια από αυτά που βρήκα
001 (1140 x 1385).jpg01 (1552 x 2013).jpg002 (1068 x 1482).jpg02 (1466 x 1987).jpg003 (1663 x 999).jpg03 (1497 x 1189).jpg

----------

pl4tonas (30-10-17)

----------


## itta-vitta

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
4-1000.jpg

----------


## itta-vitta

Παρακαλώ πολύ να λείπουν τα βαθυστόχαστα σχόλια για τα σχέδια, άλλωστε είπαμε ότι δεν ήταν και τα καλύτερα, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούμε να να πούμε κάποια πράγματα  πχ σ' αυτό με την 4-1000 το οποίο είχα προσπαθήσει να κατασκευάσω, να πω ότι όπως είναι έπεφτε η ασφάλεια κατά την εκκίνηση επειδή δεν υπάρχει το "φρένο" για τη φόρτιση του τροφοδοτικού (βαττική ωμική αντίσταση σε σειρά στη φάση και διακόπτη για να τη βραχυκυκλώνει)

----------


## itta-vitta

Γνώριζα καλά και τον Βασίλη και τον Χρήστο (ποπ22) και τον Γιώργο τον Μάρσαλ. Επίσης έχω και όλα τα τεύχη του Ερασιτέχνη. Ο Τράπαλης ήταν συνεργάτης του Ποπ και έγραφε το όνομα του Τράπαλη στους συνεργάτες του περιοδικού. Δυστυχώς αυτά που λένε ο Γιώργος ΤΗ και ο Παλαίμαχος έχουν μια δόση αλήθειας. Πέραν αυτού και οι τρεις που ανέφερα εκτός από τη συμπεριφορά του εμπόρου είχαν και το ρομαντισμό του ραδιοερασιτέχνη των μεσαίων. Εκτός από την εμπορική συναλλαγή σου έδιναν και συμβουλές δωρεάν. Μιλάω για μένα, δεν ξέρω πώς συμπεριφερόταν σε άλλους. Και οι τρεις τους ήταν ηλεκτρονικοί της ανωτέρας σχολής ηλεκτρονικών Σιβιτανίδου που μετά έγινε ΚΑΤΕΕ Ηλεκτρονικών Πειραιώς, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Διορθώστε με αν κάπου κάνω λάθος, αν γνωρίζει κανείς κάποια πράγματα καλύτερα.

----------

dinos.liaskos (14-01-18)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γνώριζα καλά και τον Βασίλη και τον Χρήστο (ποπ22) και τον Γιώργο τον Μάρσαλ. Επίσης έχω και όλα τα τεύχη του Ερασιτέχνη. Ο Τράπαλης ήταν συνεργάτης του Ποπ και έγραφε το όνομα του Τράπαλη στους συνεργάτες του περιοδικού. Δυστυχώς αυτά που λένε ο Γιώργος ΤΗ και ο Παλαίμαχος έχουν μια δόση αλήθειας. Πέραν αυτού και οι τρεις που ανέφερα εκτός από τη συμπεριφορά του εμπόρου είχαν και το ρομαντισμό του ραδιοερασιτέχνη των μεσαίων. Εκτός από την εμπορική συναλλαγή σου έδιναν και συμβουλές δωρεάν. Μιλάω για μένα, δεν ξέρω πώς συμπεριφερόταν σε άλλους. Και οι τρεις τους ήταν ηλεκτρονικοί της ανωτέρας σχολής ηλεκτρονικών Σιβιτανίδου που μετά έγινε ΚΑΤΕΕ Ηλεκτρονικών Πειραιώς, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Διορθώστε με αν κάπου κάνω λάθος, αν γνωρίζει κανείς κάποια πράγματα καλύτερα.



Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει το ότι ήταν ηλεκτρονικοί όλοι τους, δεν το θυμάμαι καν!
Ότι βοηθούσαν ναι, το έκαναν, ότι γνώριζαν δεν το έκρυβαν, αλλά λίγο λαμόγια, άλλος λιγότερο και άλλος περισσότερο, ήταν όλοι τους  :Wink: 
Εδώ που τα λέμε ήταν και το σκηνικό στο Μοναστηράκι τέτοιο που σήκωνε πολύ παραμύθι, ήταν και κάποιοι πελάτες που το έπαιζαν ξύπνιοι και ξερόλες και έτσι μπορούσες εύκολα να τους πουλήσεις φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες, οπότε ευνοούσαν και οι συνθήκες.

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Μετά λύπης μου, συμφωνώ και εγώ και με τους δύο σας. Γνωρίζω και την τύχη τους σήμερα, δεν την αναφέρω όμως γιατί πρόκειται για προσωπικά δεδομένα...

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Η τύχη τους Θανάση είναι πάνω κάτω γνωστή και δεν είναι θέμα προσωπικών δεδομένων:
Ο Βασίλης έχει δολοφονηθεί πριν χρόνια, ο Χρήστος έχει αποσυρθεί και ο Γιώργος είναι ο ίδιος που ήταν πριν 10, 20, 30 χρόνια...  :Wink: 
Όποιος τον ψάχνει θα τον βρει σε κανένα hamfest να πουλάει ότι του κάτσει!

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Τώρα είμαι αναγκασμένος να συμφωνήσω και εγώ μαζί σου Γιώργο και να προσθέσω επιπλέον για τον Μάρσαλ ότι εκτός του ότι είναι γνωστό "λαμόγιο", ψάχνει ακόμα για αφελείς πιτσιρικάδες και θύματα.

----------


## danykas

δεν το βλέπω..

----------


## mikemtb

> δεν το βλέπω..



Τι εννοείς φίλε Μου?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## danykas

τα εχεις ακόμα?

----------


## danykas

μπορείς να τα ανεβάσεις?

----------


## mikemtb

> μπορείς να τα ανεβάσεις?



Σε ποιον απευθύνεσαι???
Ριξε μια ματια εδω:https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url...6&share_type=t

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...d.php?p=537535

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## danykas

τα τροφοδοτικά υπάρχουν ?

----------

